# cvt to 4speed



## dustyrusty (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi, the cvt in my 2007 versa sl sedan with 136k miles has failed and the dealer wants $4K to change it out. I want to try swapping a 4 speed auto in its place. i know that i will need half shafts, auto trans controller, wiring harness, and probably an ecm. Has anyone heard of such a swap? I called the dealer and nissan with this question and they both did not know if it could be done.

thanks


----------



## rigo120 (Aug 25, 2015)

Is it a manuel Transmisson?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I gather you are past the mileage limit for the extended warranty on the CVT. I think this will start happening to a lot more vehicles, and consumers need to force Nissan/Jatco to supply parts for aftermarket repairs. Right now its complete transmission or nothing, and Nissan is giving their dealers a monopoly for cvt servicing and repairs.


----------



## dustyrusty (Aug 29, 2015)

Agreed. Nissan must have added cvt replacement sales when accounting for the cost of marketing the versa.


----------

